# Black Algae?



## Glen M (May 7, 2013)

Several of my plants have developed what I believe to be black algae, or at least thats what it looks like to me. The worst case is on the Ludwigia Repens at the back of the tank. 3no smaller plants have also some on their leaves but not as bad as the ludwigia. All plants effected are in the same area in the tank. See below photos. 

I apologise for the poor image quality. 

http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/7696/imag0295ks.jpg

The below is a pic my son took of his favorite fighter fish but you can see the blackness on the leaves of the plant behind. 

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/8314/imag0294xc.jpg

We have 4no siamese algae eaters who are said to eat this stuff but its not working. They do keep the smaller leaves on the ludwigia clear but not all of them. Then again I suspose this isn't solving the problem in the first place. I've read it can be either poor flow or low co2 that can cause this stuff. The flow in this corner of the tank is low when comparted to other areas but the plants still sway a bit so it can be that bad. On CO2 I have an air stone running 24/7 which obviously doesn't help but injected CO2 is not an option for me. 

I might uproot the ludwigia and move them to the right side of the tank swapping over with the swords and in the process trim off all the affected leaves. 

Any advise on dealing with this stuff?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

BBA thrives in situations of high phosphates. Phosphates come from fish waste, excess food, and occasionally will be present in the water supply. The best way to eliminate BBA is to let the plants out-compete the algae for the nutrients. 
In heavily planted tanks, BBA will often show up when the plants have used up all the nitrates. This causes plant growth to slow or stop, which leaves the excess phosphates available to the algae. By supplying extra Nitrate to a planted tank, we allow plant growth to continue until all phosphate is consumed. Then plant AND algae growth will slow/stop. As long as a usable (5-10ppm) level of Nitrate is maintained, the plants will continue to use up the available phosphate, effectively controls BBA and other phosphorus-dependant algaes. Very few fish will eat BBA. The most famous one is the Siamese Algae. The problem with this fish is. When it gets bigger. It does not like to eat alot of algae with in the tank. There are ottos that will help with this. Small types of bushynose plecos will help control some of the alge. How much of a water change you doing each week? Are you cleaning the gravel also? Both planted aquariums look very nice.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm not seeing any black algae, unless that's what you're calling the spots on the leaves..looks more like brown diatoms to me. Black algae, aka Black Brush Algae is bushy looking. Some call it Black Beard Algae also as it resembles a black beard. Here's a link that might help identify what you have of some of the more common ones. Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish.

. Tiger Barbs in with a betta? Probably not a good idea...Tiger Barbs are notorious fin nippers and that slower moving betta will be harassed.


----------

